# Midlands meets



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Any midlands meets coming up?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111329

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=109529

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=107976


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi mate. Don't think weve spoke before. I'm just down the road from you, would you be interested in joining us when we attend Wales or Ace Cafe meets. Convoy style?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Matt,We're probably gonna go on the Saturday,if i can sort a hotel,and make a weekend of it.But sounds like a good idea for the ace cafe run(i've got terrible sense of direction   )
Cheers
Jon.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Which Sat? The Wales one? Or.......?


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

The wales run,the wife wants a weekend away.
cheers
jon


----------



## marslo (10 mo ago)

Hi Guys, any midlands meetings coming up ?


----------



## mancsblue (8 mo ago)

Hi 
New here but would really be interested if there are any meets in the midlands ?


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Can do north midlands if there's enough interest ?


----------



## darrylmg (Oct 16, 2021)

TT addicts had a meet today at Caffeine & Machine (near Stratford upon Avon).
Look on their Facebook group.


----------

